# JAPAN - FIFA Clubs World Cup 2011 & 2012



## Annaezett (Dec 1, 2011)

The format of the competition should be chance. It will be intereting if there is 32 teams in the competiton just like world cup. 12 from europe, 8 south america, 4 north america, asia and africa.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Blatter: Reforms will be carried out​
> (FIFA.com) Saturday 17 December 2011*
> 
> Following a meeting of the FIFA Executive Committee, which took place today in Tokyo on the eve of the FIFA Club World Cup final, Joseph S. Blatter and Jerome Valcke answered questions at a packed press conference. FIFA.com looks back at what was said.
> ...




http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organisation/bodies/news/newsid=1558606/index.html


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Quintana said:


> Useless competition. Just bring back the game between the club champions of Europe and South America.


Football is a global game. And we get a Europe-Sourh America final anyway now...


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

insider2010 said:


> Be the opponent in front of Barcelona then speak with continents leaders


Lolwut?


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Barcelona shouldn't be allowed to play in the CWC. They're just too good. Any other European club against Santos and we would have had something resembling a contest.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Al Sadd asked FIFA to let them field 16 players against Barca.... :lol: Typical!


----------



## insider2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

1- Barcelona - Europe
2- Santos - South America
3- Al-Sadd - Asia
4- Kashiwa - Asia


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Probably the most open field in recent memory.


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Chelsea have won like only 1 game in their last 10. Must be one of the worst european sides to go to the CWC in recent memory (at least based on form).


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

*2013*

Where is this tournament being held in 2013?


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

larsul said:


> Where is this tournament being held in 2013?


Morocco in 2013 and 2014.


----------



## SWN2011 (Jul 24, 2011)

the height of Toyota Stadium is impressive...


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*FC Barcelona 4 X 0 Santos - Barcelona World Champion FIFA Cup 2011*


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Sanfrecce Hiroshima vs Auckland City 1-0 2012 FIFA Club World Cup [06/12/12]*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Sanfrecce Hiroshima vs Al-Ahly 1-2 *

Attendance : 27 314


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Edgar Vix said:


> *Sanfrecce Hiroshima vs Auckland City 1-0 2012 FIFA Club World Cup [06/12/12]*


Attendance 25 174


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Ulsan.Hyundai.VS.Monterrey 1- 3 *

Attendance : 20 353


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Semi final : 

- Corinthians vs Ahly
- Chelsea vs Monterrey * (Monterrey could be Chelsea)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

larsul said:


> Where is this tournament being held in 2013?





copa olympic said:


> Morocco in 2013 and 2014.


MOROCCO - FIFA Clubs World Cup 2013 & 2014


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

1000 yens = 9,4 euros = 12 $




Could people assist to M2-M3, M4-M5 and M7-M8 with 1 ticket ?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Corinthians x Al Ahly 0-1 *

Attendance : 31,417. 

I've never seen so many foreign fans in Japan ! How many brazilians are they ?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Corinthians à l'entrainement.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*15,000 Corinthians fans turn up at the airport to cheer their team*








O.Mehdi said:


> Bientôt en aéroport MedV !
> Ici les fans de *Corinthians à l'aeroport Sao Paulo int en *direction du Japon
> Les travaux d'extension ont intérêt à accélérer la cadence ..


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Gadiri said:


> *Corinthians x Al Ahly 1-0 *
> 
> Attendance : 27 314
> 
> I've never seen so many foreign fans in Japan ! How many brazilians are they ?


~25,000-30,000, between residents in Japan and tourists from Brazil, USA, Australia etc. Could be more, but FIFA didn't reserved more tickets for Corinthians fans. The correct attendance was 31,417.

Timão played bad in 2nd half, I've suffered too much! We can (and need) to play much better next sunday.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Ranma Saotome said:


> ~25,000-30,000, between residents in Japan and tourists from Brazil, USA, Australia etc. Could be more, but FIFA didn't reserved more tickets for Corinthians fans. The correct attendance was 31,417.
> 
> Timão played bad in 2nd half, I've suffered too much! We can (and need) to play much better next sunday.


Yes it was 31,417. 

I wonder how many Chelsea fans will be there.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

^^
I've read FIFA expects 5,000-8,000 Blues fans.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Gadiri said:


> *Corinthians x Al Ahly 0-1 *
> 
> Attendance : 31,417.
> 
> I've never seen so many foreign fans in Japan ! How many brazilians are they ?


about 30k, for this match a little less, maybe 20k


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Some pics of the today's game:









































































Complete album: http://www.lancenet.com.br/fotos/FOTOS-Corinthians-Al-Ahly-Mundial_5_827367257.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

How much cost travel from Brazil + 5-6 days hotel + tickets ?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Gadiri said:


> How much cost travel from Brazil + 5-6 days hotel + tickets ?


Tickets about 70 dollars

Airplaine tickets around 1500-2000 dollars


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

The official travel agence had from 2500 to 5000 dollars


----------



## Isaaac (Dec 19, 2009)

TEBC said:


> Tickets about 70 dollars
> 
> Airplaine tickets around 1500-2000 dollars


Depending on where in Europe, could cost less than 1000 dollars an air ticket to Brazil, if bought in a few months in advance...



Gadiri said:


> How much cost travel from Brazil + 5-6 days hotel + tickets ?


It depends on the period of the year, type of hotel, which city in Brazil and so on... I would guess from europe would be from around 2000-3000 dollares.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Isaaac said:


> Depending on where in Europe, could cost less than 1000 dollars an air ticket to Brazil, if bought in a few months in advance...
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the period of the year, type of hotel, which city in Brazil and so on... I would guess from europe would be from around 2000-3000 dollares.


he wants to know FROM Brazil TO Japan


----------



## Isaaac (Dec 19, 2009)

TEBC said:


> he wants to know FROM Brazil TO Japan


my bad.

But I guess many of the Corinthians fans already live in Japan. It is estimated Japan has the third largest Brazilian diaspora. More than 100,000 Brazilians live in Japan, and mostly from Sao Paulo. So, there is already a large Corinthians fan base in Japan.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Isaaac said:


> my bad.
> 
> But I guess many of the Corinthians fans already live in Japan. It is estimated Japan has the third largest Brazilian diaspora. More than 100,000 Brazilians live in Japan, and mostly from Sao Paulo. So, there is already a large Corinthians fan base in Japan.


Yes, statistics shows that 40% of the brazilians living in Japan are Corinthians fans.

From Brazil, the Japanese embassy conceded in the last two months around 10k visas, most of them for Corinthians supporters.

Many other fans from around the world also went to Japan. That´s how the midia concluded that around 25 to 30k corinthians fans went to japan, already considered the biggest diaspora of a team supporters to a FIFA WCC


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Very interesting. I guess that never a club has so many supporters coming from homeland (Brazil).

Someone have figures of foreings supporters for the last WC clubs in Japan and EAU ?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*1/2 final, Monterrey vs Chelsea 1-3, 13/12/2012 *

Attendance : 36648


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Invasion corinthienne, chapitre deux​*
> 
> (FIFA.com) Mercredi 12 décembre 2012
> 
> ...


http://fr.fifa.com/clubworldcup/news/newsid=1970593/index.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*3rd place, Al Ahly vs Monterrey 0-2 , 16/12/2012 *

Attendance : 56301


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Corinthians!!! 2xChampions!!!

:banana::applause::dance::bow::cheers2::applause::master::righton::cheer::cheer::lovethem::crazy2:kay:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Final, Corinthians - Chelsea 1-0 , 16/12/2012 *

Attendance : 68275


----------



## Almeria (Dec 30, 2008)

*Congratulations Corinthians!* 




The next year, Barça fans will have much closer the seats of Morocco...


In memorian of Dr. Socrates and a legend team.


----------



## Naipesky (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ Yeah, it will make easy and convenient for (who knows?) Barça fans attend the games.


Maybe the Club Cup held in Morroco finally will made it somewhat important for europeans. (And maybe a little bit relevant for english people, ah, what make the result today more fair: Corinthians fans care for this Cup, english fans dont).


----------



## SWN2011 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations Corinthians for this your first world champioship clubs...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Haters are having a sad sunday...

Vai Corinthians!!! 世界は白黒です。


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Corinthians world champions in South America (2000 Brazil) and Asia (2012). Maybe also in Africa (Morocco 2013 & 2014) ?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

SWN2011 said:


> Congratulations Corinthians for this your first world champioship clubs...


second! first brazilian to achived two world titles..


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Gadiri said:


> Corinthians world champions in South America (2000 Brazil) and Asia (2012). Maybe also in Africa (Morocco 2013 & 2014) ?


i hope so!! the reason i didnt went to japan is because i hope Corinthians qualify to morroco


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Ranma Saotome said:


> Haters are having a sad sunday...
> 
> Vai Corinthians!!! 世界は白黒です。


feel sad for them!! woke up at 6 am to see our party!!


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

YOKOHAMA, JAPAN - DECEMBER 16: The Corinthians squad celebrate after winning the FIFA Club World Cup Final Match between Corinthians and Chelsea at the International Stadium Yokohama on December 16, 2012 in Yokohama, Japan.
(Photo by Michael Regan - FIFA/FIFA via Getty Images)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2016 FIFA Club World Cup (12.08 ~ 12.18)*






























Host = Kashima Antlers (Japan)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Venues*

Yokohama , International Stadium Yokohama , 72,327 seats , 1998.03.01






















Osaka , Suita City Football Stadium , 39,694 seats , 2016.02.14


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kashima Antlers : Auckland City*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Club America : Jeonbuk Hyundai Motors*


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

A lot of people are critical of this competition, but I think it is great. Fans of La Liga, the Bundesliga, the Premier League, etc teams do not care about it, but it matters a great deal to the other teams around the world.

The Olympics are great because they bring the whole world together. This often means that many athletes are invited who have little chance of winning a medal. The team from Oceania has little chance of winning the Club World Cup. But someone setting up a football club in Tonga can dream of one day beating Barcelona to become world champions. Or, more realistically, a semi-pro team from New Zealand can beat the teams from Africa and North America.

The only change that needs to be made it to spread out the hosting. Japan is a wonderful host country, but the rest of the world should participate as well. Countries like Sweden, Egypt, Chile, etc should host this tournament.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kashima Antlers : Mamelodi Sundowns*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonbuk Hyundai vs Mamelodi Sundowns (Fifth place)*


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

oh....there isn't teams from Qatar or Russia? ..that strange, I thought they were a world football power ...they are going to organize a World Cup...

A country with such a poor football tradition, (and so poor in general), doesen.t deserve to organize a football World cup, a Olympic Games, or a euro with the Glamour and football quality that has France, USA, Australia or Qatar ... in The next 50 years, as in the Olympic Games ..


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kashima Antlers : Atletico Nacional (Semi Finals 1)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Real Madrid : Club America (Semi Finals 2)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Atletico Nacional vs Club América (3rd Place)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Real Madrid vs Kashima Antlers (Final)*


----------

